# ipchains problem



## (V)atsch|Spawnie (8. Juni 2002)

hallo erstma, also ich habe hier zuhause nen Rechner mit SuSE Linux und einen mit win2k drauf, beide netzwerk mässig verbunden und ich will nun über den Linux rechner ins Inet, also der wählt sich ein und der ich sitz dann am win rechner und bin online über ethernet. Das problem ich bin noch nicht sonderlich bewandert was Linux angeht, Squid habe ich bereits konfiguriert gekriegt also HTTP funktioniert schon (bin grad am windows rechner) nur ich will das komplett geroutet wird, weil ich z.B. auch ICQ etc benutzen will. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht macht man das ja mit ipchains, aber wenn ich folgenden Befehl eintippe:
_ipchains -I forward -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 0/0 -i ippp0 -j MASQ --no-warnings_
dann meldet ipchains:
_ipchains: Protocol not available_
muss ich vielleicht erstnoch was andres installieren?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Juni 2002)

http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=18603

squid brauchst du m.e. nach gar nicht. und am einfachsten ist es erstmal, alles zu routen. icq klappt damit auch schon halbwegs - direkte verbindungen kriegst du damit zwar noch nicht hin, aber das geht auch... irgendwie.


----------



## (V)atsch|Spawnie (8. Juni 2002)

jo ich werd mal schauen irgendwann krieg ich dass schon hin, hab zwar noch kein DSL und wollte das nun mit ISDN schonmal probieren, aber mit DSL scheint das einfacher zu sein, da man ja nur 2 netzwerk karten hat.
stimmt proxys brauch man nicht ich hab den halt nur benutzt um schonmal ins netz zu kommen, aber proxy sind ziemlich nützlich finde die besser als cache.


----------

